# alaincopter's brasil-style AP turbo fox build



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

*alaincopter's dirty brasil-style AP turbo fox build*

Since my original thread got deleted when the forum changed, I've decided to make a new one showing everything that has been happening to this car since day one. It is a lot of stuff, so please be patient! 

Let me start by saying that I've always wanted to have a nice Voyage, ever since I was a kid. I was born and raised in Brazil so I really grew up around BX platform cars. My first favourite car was my aunt's white Voyage. 

Anyways, onto the fox-coloured Fox. This is when I first got it in 2007. 





































The 87 Trans AM you see beside it eventually got sold to fund the Fox; the grand cherokee was my first vehicle and I still drive it to this day. 

At 318,000 km, this Fox appeared to be in good shape... until you looked at the engine bay. Many would say this is not a good candidate for a turbo project; but this car caught my eye and I could really see its potential underneath all the dirt and rust. 



















I sort of knew what I was getting into. This was a very inexpensive car to begin with and I knew that making it nice would be a neverending story, but I was really set on saving this one, one little thing at the time. First thing to do was to get some new wheels for it. I was always set on following a brazilian OEM+ style with this car so I decided on similar wheels to the Voyage Sport - the BBS 14" basketweaves from the late '80s BMW 325. Pics: 





































Then right before winter came (bad idea but whatever) I decided to cut the springs. 

Ghetto thing to do, but Foxes ride surprisingly well with cut springs. 










First actual brazilian goodies on the car: '91-94 Voyage Sport smoked tail lights and clear markers:


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Believe it or not, this car made it to New York City and back. It also made it to Chicago, and to Montreal several times.


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

then the real fun (and lots of work) was about to begin. Took a trip to Brazil in '08 and came back with a turbo kit and some other goodies. 
Here's my cousin holding the box with my biagio .48/.50 turbine, outside the Fast Street performance shop in Campinas, São Paulo (those folks are awesome to deal with and very knowledgeable in anything related to adding horsepower to AP engines) 










A couple of pics from inside their shop 



















And then back home with the goodies waiting to be installed.


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, you gotta start somewhere. I knew I would have to revisit most of my install to clean everything up and do things right, but I was really eager to get the car back on the road and feel some power/hear that blow-off sound that I decided to leave some things for later (ie do a dirty install) and get the car working quickly. Yes, this involved a "custom exhaust" made mostly of flexpipe! 




























Luckily I then moved out of student housing, into a house with an actual garage!


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Flexpipe exhaust, PVC plumbing: I really had it all! Fun times though. I could finally enjoy driving a rough turbocharged Fox. It wouldn't be long till it was back into the garage for some more work.


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Homemade AFR meter, following the schematics on the scirocco.org website... using a DVD case!!


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Then, rough as it was, the Fox made it to Columbus, OH for the Odd School Class Reunion '08. Met some of you awesome folks, and sure got some mixed opinions on what my Fox had become so far.


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

I had gone to OSCR with hopes of having Jonathan build me a proper exhaust; unfortunately, he was incredibly busy with preparations and with other people's cars. He did help me a lot by tuning my DPR and giving me a ignition advance/retard diaphragm from an Audi turbo; but then back home something had to be done about my exhaust. So I got myself a pipe bender, got the downpipe welded, ruined many feet of pipe, and eventually got it done.


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Then I did a few more things... replaced the rear drums for wagon-sized ones and cleaned up rust back there, also cleaned up more rust in the engine bay, and got a fuel distributor from a 5cyl Audi, since the car was leaning out in the very top end.


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Next was an adjustable cam gear, new alternator, and finally the brazilian fog lights got installed. New foxes found their way into my house, too. 









































































Went to my friend's cottage which is called the "Fox Farm" too


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Up until that point the car still had a 4-speed on it. Shortly after having acquired a limited slip differential from Brazil, I got a hold of the first PSA 5-spd tranny I could find and installed it. Turned out that transmission had a bad synchro on 2nd gear. 










Turned out being okay, since I had an excuse to install this ceramic clutch that arrived shortly after. The stock clutch had been slipping the whole time since the turbo had gone in.


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

So I pulled the known good PSA from the blue 4-door Fox I had, cleaned it all up, painted it and installed it. 

The installation can be seen in more detail in this thread "Transmission and clutch swap DIY"


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Finally got the centercaps for my wheels: 




























Some new parts, mercedes V8 fuel distributor (cause more fuel is always good), callaway valve cover:


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Some pictures with my friend Andrew's jetta


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Now the new teardown. Time to do things right!


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Some new and refinished parts... big valve head back from the machine shop, multi-layered steel head gasket (corrado G60), freshened up distributor, manifold cleaned up and flameproof coated, and my turbo next to a K03 for comparison


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

I think this is too much for one page!


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

:thumbdown:


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

Wow Dude!! Your car is looking good!!!


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

Great thread man....way to recap


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

Love it :thumbup:


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:  so cool


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

awesome! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup: 
nice fram filter :laugh: 
are you running 8 fuel injectors or 4?


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

are you still driving on your cut springs?:what:
well, i know your not driving it at this point but you know what i mean:laugh:


----------



## pelado (Feb 6, 2009)

muitoo massa cara...não sabia que tu viria pra o Brasil, senão já ia ve se tu negociava a frente dele cmg hehehe 

abraçoss


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Great pix and writeup, and thanks for reposting it all. Hope it's not long till it's on the road again.


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the comments, folks! 

Yes the car still has cut springs believe it or not. I keep meaning to have some coilovers brought from Brazil but it hasn't happened yet. Soon enough. 

I am running 4 injectors for now, which may change to 8 in the future. Let's see how the car does on the road and if it starves for fuel at the psi setting I want first. I have a feeling that it will be fine with 4 for now, and that I'll be able to move to 8 in the future when I rebuild the engine with forged pistons and crank the boost some more. 

Anyways, I thought the thread would move to 2 pages after post #20; guess it takes a bit more than that. I'll keep going with the pictures!


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Disbritutor and spark plug cables in:


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Exhaust manifold and turbo in:


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Water pump, rad, oil filter support 










The body of the wastegate also got the same flameproof coating (i love bbq'ing my parts)


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Started refinishing the wheels in silver one by one - first stripped them completely with paint stripper spray then sanded them free of what little residue had stayed


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

That's because the goal is this: 










This is a photoshop on this picture Adam took of my fox back in OSCR 2008 

I still prefer the BBS basketweaves to orbitals, but it'd be nice to have orbitals as a 2nd set


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

New fuel distributor in:


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Intercooler (from a Passat 1.8T) and tubing:


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Got it ready to fire up. 










Hooked up the battery, alternator, cold start (on a temporary push-button because my thermo time switch is toast), timing belt, timed it, and made up some injector lines out of brake line and fuel injection hose - all because the holes and threads on each injector port on the FD are larger than the ones found on Fox and Audi units. I'll eventually get adapters so I can go back to the steel braided lines but for now these are working well with no leaks 

Finished all the wheels and took the car for a little test spin. Lots of tuning left to do, but so far, it's described by my friend Steve as "s**** your pants fast"


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

if your getting some coils from brazil, make that 2 sets.
theres a certain wagon in my garage id like to introduce to the ground without having to introduce it to the welder first.:thumbup:


----------



## Husky McLovin (Apr 1, 2009)

ianwilson said:


> if your getting some coils from brazil, make that *3 sets*.
> theres a certain wagon in my garage id like to introduce to the ground without having to introduce it to the welder first.:thumbup:


 Fixed Need a set to


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Fellas, with all due respect, please stay on topic. This is not a coilover group buy thread! :sly:


----------



## Difus (Jan 11, 2006)

I know it's probably useless, but the ocre with black bumpers looks good and is something unique, nothing like the well known GTi blue/silver scheme. And the black BBS fits perfect the car.
But if something that is inspired by good memories is what you want, go ahead, I know how it feels.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

ahhh.... nice build!

so when you headed back to Brazil? :wave:


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Thank you! And I am still not goingto Brazil for a while, unfortunately. That's why in the meantime, I'm working on making my own litte Brazil here!

So I've been working on this car inside a barn for a little while. Finally got all the good parts and panels I've been saving up onto it. New (to it) hood, fenders, windshield, doors, dash, seats, carpet, door cards with map pockets and GL pullers, and a few other odds and ends. The car is really coming together, all in different colours!

The plan is to take the hood, doors and trunk lid off in the summer, do all the bodywork, paint everything and put it back together.

Pics!


----------



## Beetle.freak (Apr 16, 2009)

alaincopter said:


> Fellas, with all due respect, please stay on topic. This is not a coilover group buy thread! :sly:


Amen !!! Dam nice work !!! I've never been a big fan of that front end.....until now ! Nice car !!!


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Great! It's coming together nicely.


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

wow that looks fantastic! Great work.


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

alaincopter said:


> Thanks guys!!


hey I love the "brake line" fuel injector lines.... question, how did you plumb the fuel injector end? more brake lines? details?


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks southcross, that was the easiest way I found to use the mercedes fuel distributor. For the injector end I used the stock couplers that came with the steel braided lines, the ones that thread onto the top of the injector. Flared the end of the brake line and added a little brass flare extension, worked fine!


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

interesting! that might be the solution to the custom CIS lines i've been trying to figure out how to make


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Stop* Please please tell me that is not brake line used for high pressure fuel? Ask windowlicker how that works. it will burst and fire will ensue.


----------



## Fusor2 (Mar 16, 2009)

Banned wagon said:


> *Stop* Please please tell me that is not brake line used for high pressure fuel? Ask windowlicker how that works. it will burst and fire will ensue.


 
BS:thumbdown:


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

What?! :screwy: Am I missing something here?

Fuel pressure to the injectors ~ 100 psi

Brake fluid pressure through regular brake lines ~ thousands of psi

Why exactly will it burst?


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Yes but hose made for fuel and it's properetys is different then that for brakefluide. I do hope you are right. I love your project


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh! I see what you mean. No worries, only the hard steel lines are brake lines. The rubber is fuel injection hose rated for 180 psi. Thanks for the concern though, and the comment on the project


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

Alain, keep up the good work. I hope on seeing you and this car again. :thumbup:


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Thank you Lido I hope for the same!!

I had to put the project on hold because my work permit expired and I had to store the car and move away, but I will continue it! After spending a couple of months in montreal with the family I came to Brazil, where I'll stay until my actual immigration application goes through. Good opportunity to pick up a few parts!

This is my latest acquisition 










One step closer to the dream!










I just hope I resist the temptation of getting a Voyage here too, i see nice ones everywhere, but none of them go for less than a few grand here :banghead:


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

nice score. Whats this you say you are back in Brazil getting parts for all of us!!


----------



## 1965aaron (May 10, 2010)

alaincopter said:


> Homemade AFR meter, following the schematics on the scirocco.org website... using a DVD case!!


i searched around on sirocco.org and couldnt find the bit youre talking about. any pointers on how to search or even a direct link?

Thanks:thumbup:


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

1965aaron, the link used to be this, but it went offline a while ago... Might still be able to access it cached through Google.

Banned I may be able to... hit me up with what you need and I'll see if I can source it for you. I've done it a couple of times for people on here like a LSD for Southcross for his race dasher (that was flown in though, too heavy to ship) and a set of fogs for Edcon91.

Anyway, these babies just showed up in the mail today


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Vent windows!! awesome!! let me know how much you want for them


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

:thumbup:


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh man I was hoping you wouldn't say that! Well this set I'll be bringing for my car, but if I still have space when I come back or can send through someone, and if I can find another used set that's good and inexpensive, could be done for around $200 - $250 shipped, I think.


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

wow. just seeing this thread Alain. amazing work and truly inspiring :beer:

If it ever makes it back to NYC - hit me up!

I plan to take the Wagon to the Midwest in the Summer - again - your post is an inspiration!

Keep the updates coming :thumbup:


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

I am literally drooling over those vent windows. I have wanted a pair for my car forever


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Mmm, vent windows...

How much do polyurethane control arm and subframe bushings run down there?


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Glad to inspire Chris, thanks for the comments! :thumbup: I'll definitely make another trip to NYC in the next few years, my fiancée really wants to go and so do I, I'll definitely let you know! Trips with the Fox are awesome, enjoy the midwest, I went to Chicago with my Fox a few times, and it always behaved well :snowcool:

j-boogie, so was I! It adds perfectly to the pop-up rear windows and sunroof :thumbup:

doppelfaust - I will look into it and IM details, that's the kind of stuff that's not bad to ship


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

Very cool Build :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

alaincopter said:


> ...
> 
> j-boogie, so was I! It adds perfectly to the pop-up rear windows and sunroof :thumbup:


You took the words right out of my mouth. The air flow in mine with the sunroof and rear pop-outs is nice and vents would just top it off!


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

I love this thread!


----------



## Henrique-RS (Oct 17, 2011)

Really cool thread!
You are doing a great job with your fox "voyage" dude.

Once "APzeiro", for ever "APzeiro"!

Cheers! :thumbup:


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

So, yesterday not only did the little Gol GTi 1:43 die cast miniatures come in the mail,












But I also got something I've been waiting for a while; samples of the cloth used in the Recaro seats for the '89 Gti:



















I'll be trying to come close to the interior shown below. Keeping my carpet black, though.










The plan is to find a set of recaros from another VW when I'm back in Canada, and then re-upholster them with the cloth I order, along with the back seat and door cards.

The cloth is purchased by the meter, not original recaro cloth but close enough. The width of the rolls is 1,40m and for each length of a meter they are charging about $15 + shipping. How many meters do you guys think I'll need? I am thinking of ordering 7 meters of the solid and 4 meters of the striped one.


----------



## themagellan (Mar 30, 2007)

Those seats are beautiful... Let me know how much fabric it takes so I can copy


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

They are! I'll ask the company that sells it but just rough guessing, I believe that for making a full interior (door cards, front seats including their back, rear seats, rear side cards) it would take something like 7 meters of the solid cloth and 4 of the blue striped. I'll probably get an extra meter of each just in case actually, you never know when you're gonna mess something up and may take a looong tiime to get a hold of of this fabric again


----------



## Mcswagen. (Feb 26, 2012)

Woooow man, loooove the powerplant! Ive never even thought of turning out little fox into a racecar but youve blown my mind, is that a built 1.8 or 20v? What's the fuel distributor out of? ive never laid eyes on one quite like it and... you can get direct fit coils for a fox? :what:


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

I'm pretty happy with my interior for now, so I'm more excited about the Gols! I want one... 2, actually, so I can save one and open another


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Mcswagen - That's still a 1.8 8V stock Fox engine, just a fancy valve cover! The turbo came from Brazil and the fuel distributor is from an '89 Mercedes V8 (450 SEL, if I recall correctly). These turbo setups are quite common in Brazil and the BX-platform cars are by far the most used in drag racing here, though Brazil never got CIS - most people there are using carburetors or aftermarket programmable EFI setups. I used to run with a 5-cyl Audi fuel distributor before switching to the MB and both work well. But the downdraft design of the MB unit saves up a lot of space under the hood and it allows me to run 8 injectors in the future  And yes, you can get direct fit coils for a Fox :thumbup: 

reddfoxx - I have six of these left! There's a sale thread about them here and luckily it costs the same to ship two diecast models as it does to ship one :thumbup: you can IM me for details.


----------



## Mcswagen. (Feb 26, 2012)

carbs are win for me, im trying to locate a late 70's early 80's plymouth horizon they came with a holley two barrel carb and a 1.7 vw engine. I want to see how hard it would be...  Im planning on building a fox within the next two years to be a reliable but sporty daily driver, as i got an amazing deal on a vr6 mk2 coupe that im cleaning up at the moment and wouldnt mind flipping to build a wagon


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Carbs are win for me too, though where I am it would not pass emissions (answer would be to have an '87 Fox, but anyway). Gotta love the CIS-E though. So simple and yet so complex all at the same time. So capable and yet so limited in different ways. So expensive to produce and sell new, but so cheap to source used. So common and yet obscure 

I find CIS and its derivates to be a charm and personally love to work with the system - plus making horsepower with it sets you apart from 99% of the crowd in North America, and apart from 100% of the crowd in Brazil.

It's funny - so many people in North America who look at my Fox will ask if it's rear-wheel drive. The same amount of people who see my fuel injection setup in Brazil will ask if it's a diesel :screwy:

Interesting info on the Plymouth Horizon though, never knew that! That's some interesting and handy info right there!


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Cloth arrived 

I'm wowed!


----------



## themagellan (Mar 30, 2007)

that looks amazing!


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

It does!

Almost time to come home!

Purchased a few last parts and I'm all set to return.

Front upper strut bar, and 3-gauge panel for the cubby hole:



















Short shifter kit:










Time to pack up and go :thumbup:


----------



## themagellan (Mar 30, 2007)

motivating haha


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

I love this thread, now get some proper suspension on there!


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks, and you're right - I need suspension BAD! But I want to wait and get something really good - thinking brand new coilovers from Brazil. Unfortunately can't be this time around. But soon, hopefully.


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Finally some updates! Recently got back to Canada and towed the Fox from Ontario to near Montreal where I've been working on it inside a garage again finally. Both cars and all the parts from Brazil made the long voyage just fine :thumbup: 




























Worked on it for a couple of days and got to do a few things:

- Test fitted the GTi side trim panels on the driver's side - they required some triming, still need a bit more)
- Installed iMohr front upper strut bar
- Installed iMohr three gauge panel in the cubby hole along with the afr and boost gauges - still need to order the third gauge (oil pressure), for now I put in my old broken boost gauge to fill in the third hole
- Replaced shifter bushings, put in short shifter rod (shifts amazing)
- Wired in radio, ipod hookup and inside windshield mounted antenna so later I can delete the fender antenna
- Replaced the interior light with the GL one that has a reading light

I'm loving the shifter feel, tight and firm, and the steering responsiveness since the strut bar is quite nice. Didn't get the chance to test it around speedy turns yet, but so far it does seem to have stiffened things up in the front end :thumbup: 

I still haven't washed it or cleaned it inside at all, so everything has over a year of dust over it. Will take some better pictures later when it's clean but for now these will have to do:










Still have to align it a little bit better



















Excuse the dust





































Going to replace the gauge on the right with an oil pressure one, for now that one fills in the hole










More to come soon


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

I love the Ipod dock, that's a nice touch.

Great to see progress on this again, I love this car.


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the comment, the best part was that I was able to wire the dock in using the radio's own power antenna/remote wire - I adapted that dock for my old Wagon orginally but back then it was hooked to switched power, so when you turned the ignition off the radio would stay on but the dock would power off, giving a loud radio interference noise that would piss me off every time. Now both stay on until you turn the radio off :thumbup:


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

Good to see you made it up there A-Ok. I have to admit that I hate you, just a little bit, for all the Brazillian bits you have.

Maybe when you're back here in Onterrible, you can help with my heap of misery.


----------



## DieselTPower (Aug 6, 2010)

I just read this entire thread!
GREAT work man! sooo much work, but GREAT work! 
Keep it up my friend! 

Are you going to keep it the color Fox? or change that?
I as well love the pop out windows! i've been dreaming of those!:thumbup:


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks Eric - hey man, no need to hate, just plan a trip and join the club  seriously though, I wouldn't mind wrenching on that V6 wagon sometime!

Abel Turanskiy - Thank you! The work never ends! I'll actually be painting this car blue; dark blue almost similar to yours, actually. I really love the copper color but the monaco blue/silver trim has been a dream of mine for a long time, I have to go for it!

Got to install the passenger-side trim a couple of days ago (still need to align it a bit better too)




























Since these pics were taken I've replaced the grill, front trim pieces and corner lenses with new/freshened up ones, but no pics yet. Also been working here and there, new ground strap, replaced a tail light, put the rear license plate support back on, etc. New pictures soon :thumbup:


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Looking good. Glad you're getting a lot done :thumbup:


----------



## Difus (Jan 11, 2006)

I have the same strut bar and it bended after a while. Steering response still great and the strut towers still in normal position, but that thing just bended and I don't know why. 




































About CIS and the diesel idea, c'mon, you thought the same thing the first time you saw it.


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for showing that, Difus :thumbup: have you talked to iMohr about it and seen if they will replace it under warranty? 

When I got my bar, it did seem a little lighter than I thought it would be - but that made me happy I chose to ge tthe bar from a race-bred company rather than the cheap generic chromed bars that are popular in Brazil. I believe the iMohr bar takes the damage so that your unibody doesn't have to. A stronger bar could maybe ruin your strut towers over time. 

But then, I am also beginning to wonder if your strut bar mishap would have anything to do with your car being salvaged from a roll over accident? Either way, time will tell if my bar will stay straight. 

Lol about the CIS looking like a diesel setup for us brazilians: I was actually a huge Back to the Future/Delorean fan as a kid. I knew what a fuel distributor was before I learned they equipped Foxes


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

Difus said:


> I have the same strut bar and it bended after a while. Steering response still great and the strut towers still in normal position, but that thing just bended and I don't know why.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 on my fox i built a custom strut tower brace it isn't solid like yourse mine has swivle mounts but still can take a corner at 90mph


----------



## DieselTPower (Aug 6, 2010)

vwturbofox said:


> on my fox i built a custom strut tower brace it isn't solid like yourse mine has swivle mounts but still can take a corner at 90mph


 Where can I get one? What do I do to find one? How much am I looking to spend for one of these?


----------



## Difus (Jan 11, 2006)

Never talked with iMohr about that, just 'cause the bar worked fine for me. The car had a crack above the tunnel, in the vin number, and after put the bar that crack "get together" and stop growning. In the same way, the bend stopped growning too. 
I don't think the rollover incident have some connection with that, only the tunnel trying get wider. 

And the bar still works well after some "different" use:


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

Abel Turanskiy said:


> Where can I get one? What do I do to find one? How much am I looking to spend for one of these?


 if you can find someone that makes them for foxes ask alain were he got his. 
i built mine for five bucks got the center bar at a garage sale for 2 dollars it was suposed to go on a subaru but i made it fit whith some thick sheet metal









ok back to topic alain love the build and love to see another turbo fox on here glad im not the only one :thumbup:


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks nick, looking good :thumbup: 

I've been working hard on the Fox, doing body work, getting it ready for paint. Sanded through pretty much all of the copper paint back onto either the original white, original primer, or bare metal, since the top coat clear was peeling in lots of places and you could tell it had been a cheap colour change to begin with. Had to fill in a few areas to get rid of dings and low spots and such, which took way too long. 

Since the bottom half of the car will be covered by the bumpers and the Gol GTi cladding, I will keep it in rocker guard painted black, in order to keep costs down and protect from our dear rust. The blue colour will only go above it, but you won't be able to tell easily with everything on. 

After a few weeks of prep, finally got to spray the two-part epoxy primer today. So satisfying! 

Anyways, the pictures 
































































Soon the doors and hood will come off, the door jambs will be sanded and primed, a little more body work here and there, more primer, then everything will get painted. 

I'll also be replacing the engine, mine just happened to be burning oil, and it did have 350,000 km. It's a shame after all this work, but it's gotta be done. Recently brought home an engine (thanks myboxyfox and Rob) which is getting cleaned up, seals replaced, my parts swapped onto it, then swapped. But after paint. It is a small valve head engine which is a downgrade from mine but I really just need to enjoy this car, so I'll drop that in and later down the road rebuild my big valve head and swap it back in, maybe along with forged pistons if money allows. But I really just need to be able to DRIVE this car this summer or I'll go nuts!


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

alaincopter said:


> I really just need to be able to DRIVE this car this summer or I'll go nuts!


 I think you are really going to enjoy driving the car after all this work. 
Good Stuff! 

:thumbup:


----------



## NRCircle357 (May 25, 2010)

*Great Work Alain!!!!*

The Fox is coming along great:thumbup::thumbup: I guess I missed the short shifter before you left Brazil, but how much did it run you? Is it possible to get more?


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

Did you have any concerns about the extra weight of the turbo on that side of the engine? It would seem to add quite a bit of weight to the motor mount on that side. 

steve a


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks, fellas :thumbup: 

The short shifter is cheap, about $40 for one like mine I think, but I can't get parts from Brazil right now. I may be going back there late September though, so if I do, parts season will be opened again! 

Steve, I have no concerns at all about the added weight of the turbo on the motor mount. I was concerned at first about the added torque going through all the mounts, but when I did the engine bay in 2010 I closely inspected them (that was after 2 years of a lot of road abuse with the turbo in) and they were still fine. I do plan on replacing them with bmw E30 ones at some point, but I'll never diss the stock Fox motor mounts. They may not be the stiffest, but they do take a lot of abuse and they last - they are over engineered like a lot of stuff on the car :thumbup:


----------



## KRAMMIT (Apr 16, 2011)

WOW...! You've done an AMAZING amount of work on this car since I saw it for the FIRST time LIVE at the beginning of April, Alain...! TRULY IMPRESSIVE...! ....AND as previously mentioned with viewers' accolades....VERY INSPIRATIONAL...and MOTIVATING...!! 

HERE'S to to you enjoying the FRUITS of you LABOUR this summer...!! CHEERS!!:beer:


----------



## Difus (Jan 11, 2006)

Think some 10.1 disc brakes and big calipers would be a great help in a setup like that.


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks Kevin, real glad to inspire and motivate!! It's certainly very different from the last time you saw it. The biggest difference is not really seen, which is the bottom of the car  

Difus, I've actually purchased some 10.1" Scirocco 16v calipers and carriers a couple of months ago (thanks ziddey) and they will be installed in not too long, hopefully :thumbup: thanks for the tip because they really fit this project like a glove


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Getting ready to paint the main shell. Prepped and primed the door jambs, trunk lid, fuel door and a couple of spots I had spot puttied :thumbup:


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Well the main shell is painted for now. I really liked the process and the overall result! Learned a lot and the car is shiny. 























































This is the first time I am painting a car so I did run into a few of the problems you'd expect, including a couple of runs, a couple spots where paint coverage wasn't full, orange peel and a few dust specks, but this car is my school to learn on, and I did learn a lot! 

In the future when I repaint things I'll do panel by panel, with LOTS more light; for now though I am happy with it and want to drive it! 

More pics 

Nevermind the dust in the engine bay and trunk! 




























Front was first rocker guarded like the original 










Runs: :facepalm: 



















No runs on driver's side though  



















:wave:


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

Two :thumbup::thumbup:!


----------



## alankerscher (Nov 24, 2010)

Congratulations, your car is beautiful and becoming like our "square" in Brazil. I am very happy to see that the cars that we love around here are also well regarded abroad. Good luck friend.


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

They're only well regarded by a limited few up here.

Good job on the paint. At least the run is on the front fender. That can be pulled and painted in its own. Wanna do my Passat next?


----------



## Difus (Jan 11, 2006)

Almost forgot. Where did you found the cloth? I know it's something like nun's ears, but I still trying find the 1994 GTS cloth, the chess one.


----------



## Mean 'n Green86 (Dec 17, 2006)

the new color is awesome!!!:beer:


----------



## foxygrandpa (Jun 2, 2012)

**drool**

I am so impressed! I wish I was a mechanical genius like you. From body work, to painting, to disassembling and reassembling the whole engine.

Thumbs up!!! Excited to see finished product.
You should also upload video


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

Oh my god that is so good


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

Is that metalic or solid color? If it's solid you might be able to sand out some of the blems with 1500 grit paper or color sand the whole car to get that mirror look! If it's metalic you could also sand lightly and then clear over that and then sand out the blemishes. I've had a couple cars I've been able to do that to.

Looks beautiful though!

steve


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

looking gooooooooood my turbo is still biger


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Wow, looks great!


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the comments and the tips everyone!! 

efritsch - I'll paint your passat if you promise to finish the Wagon  

Difus - I got the cloth from JB Tecidos, not sure if they would have the one you're looking for but it's a good place to start the search :thumbup: 

QuantumSyncro - thanks for the tips! It is metallic, bc/cc, will definitely have to do some sanding and re-clear certain areas, but looking at it in the sun today I noticed base didn't cover fully in quite a few places so will have to do some of it over again... it's ok though live and learn. 

foxygrandpa - thanks for the comments, I am still a learner though! just very hands-on learning, I guess! This car has been a great school to learn on and at least it's not too expensive to make some mistakes on it  

Thanks Road Boss, Mean 'n Green86, ziddey, turbofox and reddfoxx!! 




I haven't done any more painting for now, but hopefully will have time to do some soon - for now I've been busy putting some stuff back together, and getting the new engine ready, in and running:


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

Looks amazing! So is that motor running now? 

Love the color btw.... You're really getting there!! What a transformation  

Let me know when you drive through Toronto!!


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

Alain - it was so great to meet you and check out your project in person. A truly inspiring example of a Fox done right. This thing is going to be awesome when it's done - I hope to see the Fox and yourself visit NY at one point :thumbup:

Thanks for the hospitality, build tips, t-connector, etc.


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

John: Thank you! The motor is running - it starts right up but it's got a rough idle due to my injectors (I have newer ones coming). The current ones are so bad that when testing them, if I press down on the air plate just a little bit (trying to recreate an idling situation) only one injector sprays in a nice pattern; two don't spray at all and one sprays in pulses. They are not bad at part to full throttle though, and I could tell so in a couple of test drives around the block  

Still gotta put those radiator surround pieces that Rob gave me, that will be a nice addition! 

Chris: Thanks for coming by! It was great to meet you as well and talk some Fox; thanks for the gifts and for the ride in the Wagon - it drives SO nice! I hope you enjoy the rest of your time in Montreal, the concert and the vw show/camping on your way back, you're welcome to stop by again anytime in the future and I'll be sure to visit next time I drive this Fox to your neighborhood! 


Looking at the pictures above I realised it's missing one of the engine compartment all put back together, so I took one last night:


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

Very tasty work there!


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Awesome!


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

Very nice build:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

hey alain i was just thinking you live in canada and i live in washington and we both have turbo fox's we should see who is the faster fox just for fun:laugh::laugh: unless you scared


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the comments, folks! Hopefully I'll have some updates soon opcorn: 

vwturbofox, I'm on the other side of Canada, way way far from where you are :screwy: but feel free to compare timeslips when we both have them. Our cars are built for different purposes though, I'm not going for "fastest fox" status, but rather a near OEM+ Fox that's fast enough to be fun but still passes emissions and can do 30mpg on a trip :thumbup:


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

alaincopter said:


> Thanks for the comments, folks! Hopefully I'll have some updates soon opcorn:
> 
> vwturbofox, I'm on the other side of Canada, way way far from where you are :screwy: but feel free to compare timeslips when we both have them. Our cars are built for different purposes though, I'm not going for "fastest fox" status, but rather a near OEM+ Fox that's fast enough to be fun but still passes emissions and can do 30mpg on a trip :thumbup:


 yeah mine can't pass emissions, no cat, no muffler, but i still get great gas mpg about 30 if i don't flore it. im hoping to run in the 12s in the 1/4 
good luck on the build


----------



## 2 diesel cars (Jan 2, 2012)

Love the paint job. Hate u lol 

Compare the pics of your engine bay and mine looks like a bomb went off in my diesel fox ! 

When I have the time the pump is etting turned up just installed new springs and speakers in the jox
Junkie fox  

Love the work Alan really I do. Jeeps and foxes can u ask for anything beter


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks :thumbup: things are really fitting together and this is definitely the funnest part of the build.

Did a few things lately; repainted the front fenders, painted the bumpers and added the blue striping to match the GTi side trim (rear bumper is still not mounted, just kind of sitting there), also painted the doors, hood and trunk lid. Re-assembled the doors including the vent windows I brought for it, and mounted everything.


















































































Gotta say most of my time has been spent getting the engine to run right - chasing a mysterious vacuum leak, changing and cleaning injectors, etc...

Turned out what seemed to be a vacuum leak was actually my diverter valve, which stays wide open at idle, and though not a true vacuum leak because everything happens past the air being metered (no extra air is coming in), it was hurting my throttle response big time maybe because one of the ports is connected too close to the air plate on the FD, who knows. Later on I'll fix that issue by adding a pressure switch and a solenoid valve, which will effectively only allow the DV to open when there is positive pressure in the charge tubes before the throttle. I had done this back when I was running a blow-off valve with good results.

The engine is running pretty well now, time to fine tune mixture and timing for boost and emissions. Also going to do all the work to repaint the quarter panels, then mount the rear bumper and enjoy the car a bit :thumbup:


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Amazing transformation Alain, I really love your car. I was a big fan of that burnt orange but I am finding I like the blue a lot more than I would expect.

If it wasn't for you and Chris I probably would be posting my car for sale, thanks for keeping me motivated.


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Steve - glad you won't be selling that beauty! Thanks for the comments! Indeed, the old color was very cool and fitting for a Fox, always a conversation starter too.

I'm really happy with the blue as well, and like that it's getting some positive opinions :thumbup: I still have to take some pics of it in the sun, it shines real nice. At night, it looks almost black.


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

oh man! Alain - it looks SO nice. I love the trim. Your vision is becoming a reality!

:beer:


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

doppelfaust said:


> If it wasn't for you and Chris I probably would be posting my car for sale, thanks for keeping me motivated.


Steve, when the time is right maybe I can motivate you to sell it to me 

No, seriously - Alain, I keep looking back at your progress - from pshop to reality. A true inspiration. 

ps. Your injectors shipped out already :thumbup:


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

I am so jealous of the wing windows.....they would be so nice to have!!


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

I wish the driving distance was a bit less than 4700 kms.... I'd drop by to see it. And you.
You've got me thinking of throwing a second colour on a wagon.

Hope you get to enjoy driving it soon.
Regan


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Chris - thanks man, that's exactly it! This plan has come such a long way since it first started, and I love that all this time it remained unchanged. Almost there 

Thanks so much with your help with those injectors! Once they come it's finally driving time!

Steve, maybe one of these days in the end of this year or next year I'll be back in Brazil and can begin shipping them up again. Would be a great addition to your clean diesel :thumbup: 

Regan, love the look of your wagon too, it was an inspiration back when I was starting my project out. We're far far away but you never know, maybe we'll happen to meet up half way some day or one will be in the other's neck of the woods! Thanks and I hope to enjoy it soon too!


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Looks amazing, and glad it's running well. Great job, man! Hope to see it and you again sometime.


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks Mark! It's still not running as well as it should at idle and on the low end due to old dirty injectors that sometimes pulse instead of spraying, but it's getting new ones very soon. Hope to see you again and meet the turbo wagon in the future as well :thumbup: 

Bought the last bit of paint and clear coat I'll need to re-do the quarter panels, then it'll get buttoned up again


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

love the look of the car man nice and clean. any ideas what the future for the car is


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

vwturbofox said:


> love the look of the car man nice and clean. Any ideas what the future for the car is


drive it!


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

redone17 said:


> drive it!


well yeah drive it. but i ment was like car shows,magazines,road course,drag racer, daily driver, weekend racer that kind of stuff


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks; yeah, definitely lots of driving planned - it'll go back to being my summer car. Occasionally take it to the track for fun. Over the next winter, I think I'll take the time to do some interior work, getting some recaro seats, and upholstering them with the gti cloth I brought from Brazil along with the door panels :thumbup:


----------



## themagellan (Mar 30, 2007)

alaincopter said:


> Thanks; yeah, definitely lots of driving planned - it'll go back to being my summer car. Occasionally take it to the track for fun. Over the next winter, I think I'll take the time to do some interior work, getting some recaro seats, and upholstering them with the gti cloth I brought from Brazil along with the door panels :thumbup:


Excellent work dude, really good job. :beer:


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks man!! It's really paying off and soon it'll be back on the road!


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

alaincopter said:


> Thanks man!! It's really paying off and soon it'll be back on the road!


opcorn:


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

Car looks perfect! Nice work


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks! :thumbup::thumbup:

Well everything is pretty much back together for now:



















Unfortunately though, my fueling problem persists - new injectors and fuel filter did not help much. The injectors are still pulsing, which causes the car to buck and smoke. I'm suspecting a bad fuel distributor, since it has never run right since replacing the fuel distributor with the Mercedes V8 unit. I pulled that from a 450 in a junkyard, so there was never any guarantee that it was good. But fearing that maybe it's my fuel pump, fuel accumulator or fuel pressure regulator, I made up a thread in the CIS injection forum asking for help with the issue...


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

Hawt!


----------



## themagellan (Mar 30, 2007)

alaincopter said:


> Thanks! :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Well everything is pretty much back together for now:
> 
> ...


I feel your pain man... I am about this close........ | | from pulling the trigger on a set of redline carbs.


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

Very good looking car. I like the body kit!


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

This has been a great build:thumbup::thumbup:opcorn:. What exhaust manifold are you using for the turbo, I'm thinking of boosting mine and not sure what manifold to use or just build a custom.


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

themagellan - it's so frustrating! I love CIS-E when it works right though, and can't wait to solve this problem. It's down to the injector lines now and I have stock ones coming. Very excited! Carbs are awesome too though, if you don't mind the drop in fuel mileage and don't have emissions tests to go through! 

1993vw fox - thanks for the comments!! I recently spent some time pulling the body kit back out and aligning it better - I'm now satisfied with the fitment and will take some new pics soon after buffing the new paint. 

The exhaust manifold is from SPA, the leading manufacturer of aftermarket turbo stuff in Brazil. They make all kinds of turbo manifolds for different makes and models; mine is their bestseller 8V longitudinal/T3 turbo/3-bolt wastegate manifold. It's a perfect fit for a Fox, and with a .50 there's no need to notch or hammer any body metal. I brought my manifold from Brazil but in the US, you can order SPA products through Design Engineering, Inc. Any other info you need for your project, just let me know :thumbup:


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

alaincopter said:


> The exhaust manifold is from SPA, the leading manufacturer of aftermarket turbo stuff in Brazil. They make all kinds of turbo manifolds for different makes and models; mine is their bestseller 8V longitudinal/T3 turbo/3-bolt wastegate manifold. It's a perfect fit for a Fox, and with a .50 there's no need to notch or hammer any body metal. I brought my manifold from Brazil but in the US, you can order SPA products through Design Engineering, Inc. Any other info you need for your project, just let me know :thumbup:


 I'm assuming they don't make some sort of magic manifold that would allow the AC compressor to remain? 

Man that Fox is looking good


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey ziddey, thanks for the comment! As for the EM for a Fox with AC, they have this manifold which, along with an AC compressor relocation kit can be made to work - though all this magic would place the turbo right where the fuel distributor is if installing on a Fox I...


----------



## themagellan (Mar 30, 2007)

I really do love what can be done with CIS and how good of a system it is, but it's the decaying of the components that really aggravates me. It is a trip down the old rabbit hole if you will. 

All that aside It's pretty amazing what you've done here. When I look at those pictures it looks like the concept you planned, and it came out perfect. Good to see you keep adding to it too. 
:beer:


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

hey alain 

so your fuel problem is like wat happend to my fox. i had the audi 5 cylinder unit in my fox at one point it ran like crap spudder back fire lots of smoke. i fixed mine just go to the junk yard i pulled my cis-e unit out of a rabbit. i put it in and also wired up the cold start valve to spray fuel at 5 psi, and also i run meth injection i used hob swiches. hope this helped a little


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

Thank you for the info. I'm on the fence of boosting or just building a N/A motor. My last fox was N/A and by the time I was done it was close to 125hp. But again thank you for the info. :thumbup:


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

No worries. I do hope you choose the turbo route  big commitment but huge satisfaction. 

Nick - thanks for your input, I also thought it was a faulty fuel distributor at first. But the issue is actually the custom injector lines I made, because they have a section that's fuel injection rubber hose, that hose momentarily expands and absorbs some of the pressure that was otherwise meant to keep the injectors open and spraying, causing them to pulse instead of spraying continuously. The issue is explained in detail in the thread I created in the CIS Injection Forum (link a few posts above). Soon I will adapt stock injector lines to work on the Mercedes fuel distributor and all will be good again. I also use pressure switches, but I don't use the cold start injector for additional fueling; don't need it as of now but I might in the future. Though with my FD, 8 injectors will definitely be the way to go at some point.


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

alaincopter said:


> No worries. I do hope you choose the turbo route  big commitment but huge satisfaction.
> 
> Nick - thanks for your input, I also thought it was a faulty fuel distributor at first. But the issue is actually the custom injector lines I made, because they have a section that's fuel injection rubber hose, that hose momentarily expands and absorbs some of the pressure that was otherwise meant to keep the injectors open and spraying, causing them to pulse instead of spraying continuously. The issue is explained in detail in the thread I created in the CIS Injection Forum (link a few posts above). Soon I will adapt stock injector lines to work on the Mercedes fuel distributor and all will be good again. I also use pressure switches, but I don't use the cold start injector for additional fueling; don't need it as of now but I might in the future. Though with my FD, 8 injectors will definitely be the way to go at some point.


 hey a least the problem is simple and not a big huge problem good luck:thumbup:


----------



## VR6DUBcity (Jun 29, 2011)

This whole thread is nothing short of pure awesomeness. 

Thanks for the inspiration man! Definitely needed.


----------



## Difus (Jan 11, 2006)

It's strange, that car really looks like a "Voyage GTi". Volks made the Sport model, based on the GTS, but never made anything based on the GTi. Now I know how it would look.


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, though I chose not to install the B-column cover from the GTi, which I still have laying around.










I just prefer leaving the B columns stock on my Fox, I like how they look. Come to think of it, I might put them up for sale in the classifieds so someone else can enjoy them.


----------



## Difus (Jan 11, 2006)

But the Sport never had the B-column cover, so I think you are on the right direction.









Anyway, I don't think pop-up windows can work with the covers.


----------



## huzrddy (May 27, 2002)

I don't claim to read Portuguese but I am pretty sure it says something about Recaro seats. Combined with the prior pic above I would have to assume that there are some factory Fox Recaro's in Brazil.
Wouldn't it be amazing to get a set of Recaro's that would just fit? Only in my dreams, eh?


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

huzrddy said:


> I don't claim to read Portuguese but I am pretty sure it says something about Recaro seats. Combined with the prior pic above I would have to assume that there are some factory Fox Recaro's in Brazil.
> Wouldn't it be amazing to get a set of Recaro's that would just fit? Only in my dreams, eh?


Pretty much; VW had a few different style recaro seats in their sport models over the years there, but a pair of them in ok condition over there will go for way more than a whole Fox usually sells for around here these days  that's why I only bothered bringing the cloth back.

Difus, about the pop-out windows, they work with the covers as long as the covers are mounted with double sided tape and not screwed on. After all, the windows barely move on their pivoting side.


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Finally the long awaited update: we're back on the road!!!  

The fueling problem is finally solved with stock CIS-E injector lines (thank you denver_fox!!), which were made to work with the Mercedes FD via "adapters" I made by tapping and shortening brake line fittings - they are basically threaded sleeves, M10x1 outside, M8x1 inside, which allow the smaller bolts from the Fox to fit the larger ports on the Merc FD: 










As I had posted and commented with turbinepowered and ziddey over in the CIS forum, the idea was to go with commercially available M10 to M8 adapters; but those were near impossible to find, terribly expensive, and would make the line fittings sit a bit too high in the end. With the adapters I made, everything works and looks close to stock: 



















The car is running awesome, and is a blast to drive. I spent some time tuning it for emissions and I have to say I love what this FD can do. It has no problem running on a smaller engine and half the injectors it originally was meant for - mixture is stoich at idle and part throttle, fuel delivery is constant and smooth, throttle response is great, and it gets nice and rich when in boost - all the way from 0 to 11 psi. It is fast and fun! 

I've since replaced the motor mounts with bmw e30 ones, added the radiator surround covers that myboxyfox's friend Rob gave me. This past Friday I took it on its first road trip since the rebuild. About 600km from Montreal to Waterloo and it behaved very well! 

Pics after today's rainfall: 




























Next will come a little bit of buffing and detailing, then taking it to the Berlin Klassik show coming up this weekend :thumbup:


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Love it Alain, beautiful car and I love the tasteful performance modifications.


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

Looking Fine! 
You will be turning heads and maybe even changing minds at the Klassik.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Looks sweet. Glad it's running well!


----------



## wpgwesty (Dec 30, 2008)

Classiest Fox project (w/ tons of great info to boot!) 
Hats off!


----------



## SB48 (Sep 6, 2012)

:thumbup:  

great result, and I was already a fan of your car when it was orange(?)


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4703210 

Do it!


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the comments everyone :thumbup: it's been such a joy finally getting to drive it! Got it back on the road just in time for the show, and to enjoy driving it for another week before I go back to Brazil for a few months.

Steve, love the teardrops and if they make them in 15" I might have to go for them in the future... kinda glad they aren't available in that size yet though because it'll be a while before I'll be able to afford them!

Berlin Klassik show was great, lots of great looking cars there, and along with Adam (VW Fox) and John (myboxyfox) we got to represent the Foxes with three fine specimen :thumbup:

My car was dyno'd at the event too, but unfortunately due to some ignition trouble it wouldn't make any power past 4000 rpm. At 4k we got 140.5 hp to the wheels and 200 ft-lb of torque - I'm sure it can do more after everything is squared away but still, with an estimated 15% drivetrain loss we're at right around 160hp on the motor which is double the power of a stock Fox, so I can't complain :beer:

Even with the car running its best, it never really did anything past 5000 rpm, since I'm still runing the stock camshaft and also have the cam timing advanced about 3 degrees or so, which brings the power band to even lower rpms.

Some pics from the show:























































(From left to right above, or right to left below, or higher to lower, or older to newer - John's 4-door, mine, and Adam's)



















A couple days after the show I drove it 660km back to Montreal without any issues at all. I've got a few more days of driving it around here and then once again it'll go into rest while I visit the motherland. Now let's see if this time around I can finally bring some suspension bits for it :thumbup:


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup:

If I had more thumbs they'd all be up!!!


----------



## denver_fox (Oct 15, 2011)

^Agreed 100%. Winning!


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Thank you fellas!


----------



## Difus (Jan 11, 2006)

alaincopter said:


> Got it back on the road just in time for the show, and to enjoy driving it for another week *before I go back to Brazil for a few months*.


I know it's a Brasil-Style Fox, but stay away from Orbitals, the car is great with the BBS.


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Difus said:


> stay away from Orbitals, the car is great with the BBS.


Don't push your politics on me, pal 

No seriously though, thanks for the comment on the car, the basketweaves do fit it well. I've nothing against orbitals though - they're cool looking VW OEM wheels. The fact that they equipped the Gol GTi is always a plus too. I won't be bringing any, but wouldn't mind having them as a second set.


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm a big fan of orbitals :beer:

I'll take a set


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

Not a big fan myself but I bet you'd stand to gain an mpg or two maybe :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Difus (Jan 11, 2006)

The big problem with Orbitals is brake cooling. Ok, here we see even an ice cream car with a set of those wheels, but a turbo project like that needs good brakes or air ducts to run with wheels like that.
And I can't remember how many times I hit the brakes and saw objects getting closer, closer, closer...


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Difus said:


> The big problem with Orbitals is brake cooling. Ok, here we see even an ice cream car with a set of those wheels, but a turbo project like that needs good brakes or air ducts to run with wheels like that.
> And I can't remember how many times I hit the brakes and saw objects getting closer, closer, closer...


BS :thumbdown:

Go ahead - show me one test using an infrared _thermometer_ or other unbiased means proving your argument. Truth is, Orbitals are no worse than Teardrops at brake cooling.


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

* thermometer


----------



## Difus (Jan 11, 2006)

I really like Orbitals, I have a set mounted in GTS for street use (the stock one, made by Borlem), but the brake cooling is a problem. The termometer was used two times, trying hit the discs, but it was not effective because the wheels design and the discs plates in the back. But, even with that problems, something higher than 110°C was found near the discs. I said near, not on the discs, so you can imagine how that thing was hot.
It's not BS. For street use, not running on "sovietic mode", you can handle with it, but in a road with a lot of corners or going downhill, it's a bit scary, believe me. The 10.1 discs helps a lot, GTS use then and the change in braking is great, but once again the difference between Orbitals and another wheel is drastic.
It's just an opinion, not something like an "orbital racism". I like your project - even I can't understand how CIS works - so it's another point of view, with other wheels.

Edit.: The ice cream pushcart it's a joke about a famous photo that you probably know. I'm not an Orbital hater, it's a brazilian sign and I like it. The only thing that I don't like about that is the brake issue, just it.


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Alright, I see your point. It seems we've found some common ground on the isue: we both like the wheel, but agree it's not the best for performance :thumbup: thanks again for the comment on the project


----------



## Difus (Jan 11, 2006)

Ok, glad that you understood.


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Your car really looks great Alain, I wouldn't change a thing... besides getting the interior finished and getting some Recaros.

... and the aforementioned suspension bits.


----------



## themagellan (Mar 30, 2007)

dude, heart to heart right here.

Never liked how the Fox II set ups looked. But you have nailed every aspect and are making me a bit jealous of the Fox II front end. 

Also, the heat argument about orbitals is the most uninformed thing i've seen on this board in a while. oh well we all had a good laugh... right?

:beer:


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

doppelfaust - thank you! yes that's exactly the plan and I can't wait! I'm very happy with the positive response it's been getting, I've never had a car that got random folks on the street telling me how much they like it before and it really brightens your day up!

themagellan - Thanks man! Apreciate the comment! Hey I prefer the Fox I too - mine's still a Fox I, just some Brazilian headlights, but they bolt directly to the Fox I rad support with no modifications. If you'd like to achieve the same look, let me know, it'd just take some lights and trim that I could ship you from Brazil :thumbup: 

Yeah got totally carried away with the orbitals :screwy: I just see so much hate and hypocrisy about them in the Brazilian forums and sites, that I fear it overflowing and spilling over here. I don't even care for the wheel that much :laugh: Still, I gotta say, an isolated reading means very little as you can get the brakes hot with any wheel - what I'd like to see is a comparison in brake disc temperatures between them and a few other wheels just to try and revoke the hate :beer:


----------



## Difus (Jan 11, 2006)

Just a question: the ignition still using a advance/retard diaphragm?


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Difus said:


> Just a question: the ignition still using a advance/retard diaphragm?


 Yes; and I've tested it recently :thumbup:


----------



## Difus (Jan 11, 2006)

alaincopter said:


> Yes; and I've tested it recently :thumbup:


 Does it need a wastegate valve for set advance/retard or works directly?


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

It works directly, exactly as the stock vacuum advance unit works, but the little arm coming out of it is able to move both ways, instead of only pulling on the assembly inside the distributor to advance, it's also able to push out to retard.


----------



## Difus (Jan 11, 2006)

The model that I know uses a little wastegate valve to set the retard, but the diaphragm is probaply another model - it's something like leather. Now I know it can work without the valve.


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

**cough**










**cough**


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

Are those RML teardrops or some other variety?

They almost look stock, in a 3 piece application...


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

As far as I know... they're custom made by Fifteen52.


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Hmmmm! Didn't think it would look that good in 3-piece but wow! Really like how it's classic and exotic at the same time - lovely wheel


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Are you bringing a set of round fogs back from Brasil for your "Voyage" GTi?


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

I've always wanted them, but I think they would look silly mounted on the big bumpers. Definitely would get them if I'd ever be able to bring back a brazilian front bumper


----------



## Ian! (Mar 13, 2005)

Very nice work and I am insanely jealous of your functional vent windows.


----------



## nbvwfan (Aug 15, 2007)

The turbo fox looks like a proper factory build.
Way to go. Just read the whole thread. What a transformation and you did it without going standalone.


----------



## Carlinhuw (Aug 15, 2009)

One of the greatest VW Fox i've seen!

Almost identical to my Gol GTi:












If you want the door cards, you can buy them here:
http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/MLB-448923405-laterais-de-porta-gol-gti-1988-a-1990-_JM


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

I love the GOL, Is there any way you could try to get the part number off of the orbital wheel? I would greatly appreciate it. 
Thank you.


----------



## 2 diesel cars (Jan 2, 2012)

*Need for speed ? Fox ?*

I have personally been in the OKTANER and I can say ya she is a nice piece of Azz  

Good work bro


----------



## oldskoolveeweeII (Dec 21, 2012)

*Kudos and Admiration To You!!!*

Alain I just finished your build thread......very good job, and I liked your innovations and back-yard solutions to some things the average dude may have spent hours on or not done at all. I'll be looking for the bushing kit in the mail so Ican get that fox outta my garage and my trukk out of the snow. ALLOFASUDDEN Bill.


----------



## Marcao (Apr 1, 2009)

moar videos


----------



## vwparatibordo (Apr 20, 2013)

*nice*

very good here in Brazil we have q have all the parts on hand and even then do not do a magnificent job with your congratulations


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

:wave: Hey folks, thank you for the comments!

Progress stalled for a while in preparation for our new arrival - our baby girl was born May 16  she's our first child and we couldn't be happier parents!

I wonder if she'll grow up liking foxes?











In the meantime, I did manage to acquire a few things for the Fox during these past few months, some of which I am installing soon, others which will have to wait.

This is what I'm most excited about 











They were a nightmare to purchase long distance and it was a long wait to have them brought over - I would never do it again - but I'm glad it's over and done with and they're home :thumbup: It'll be a while before they go in as it will be along with a 10.1 brake upgrade and other bits such as control arm bushings, ball joints and tie rod ends - but all that will all have to wait as first I'll have to complete some work in our Jeep - our "safe" vehicle - to keep it safe for our baby girl :thumbup:

In between working on the Jeep I am managing to install power windows and door locks on the Fox though - which is straightforward and very satisfying










The power window switches will mount on the console - this is going against what VW did in Brazil (the switches were mounted on the door cards) but I prefer them on the console for convenience.


----------



## Marcao (Apr 1, 2009)

Congrats Alain !

A child is a gift bigger than anything else ! mine is 1year 4months now.. a little beast full of energy 

Much better on the console than on the door cards..


----------



## nbvwfan (Aug 15, 2007)

Congratulations on the baby girl!
I am sure she will grow up liking foxes, mine all prefer VW's, now even my wife.
The coils look great, I find it hard to believe you found some, must have been quite a challenge.
The windows and locks are a nice touch. I wonder if I could do similar in my GTI with my spare QSW window motors and lock actuators.
Maybe you could point me to the details of doing a conversion for mine.
Thanks for the updates.


----------



## germanpettingzoo (Jun 3, 2013)

Congrats! Also I love that it goes baby picture, baby picture, suspension parts picture. Perfect!

I have a question or two though - what do you plan to do with the window rollers when the power windows are installed? Leave them in but not connected to anything? Take them out and plug the hole? And if option b, what are you plugging the hole with? This is relevant to my future power windowing interests lol.

And congrats again!


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks Marcao! Didn't know you were a daddy too, good stuff man!

Noah - thanks sir! Good to know - my wife loves them too. QSW actuators, those were vacuum-operated, were they not? It'd be nice if you can use them, but honestly, at just under $100 the kit I bought includes all wiring, switches, module, hardware and everything else you would need - it's worth it just to avoid any headaches :thumbup: 

germanpettingzoo - Thanks man; about the window rollers - I'm actually mounting the gearing deep enough into the door that when I redo my interior (see the cloth a couple pages back) the hole for the crank handle just won't exist at all. But the kit does come with varying size plugs so you can use the one that fits the best.


----------



## puchfinnland (Feb 16, 2013)

Congrats! Like to talk w you on a project. Mike


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

Congratulations, my kid just turned 31. Enjoy them while they are young. The best of all the years.

Greg W.


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Thank you folks!! I certainly will!


A few days ago the flip key I ordered for $3 off eBay arrived, and I immediately went to work on it.

Following the DIY in this thread here in the Vortex, I adapted the Fox blade onto it. Very straightforward, the whole thing took about half an hour.



















The tough part was the keyless entry remote - that took almost a full day to complete. The remotes provided with the power locks kit work very well, but look a bit cheesy.

The board is quite larger than the space inside the flip key:










I had to use a dremel to increase room inside the housing and cut the board in two, just below the buttons; the connections were remade soldering some phone wiring. The buttons and the battery had to be relocated, and in the process I managed to ruin one of the resistors, but luckily I had one with near the same resistance lying around. I placed the board to line up the LED just right; the whole thing looks like a rat's nest inside, full of little wires and JB weld, but once closed up it looks OEM and it works!





































I'm very happy with the final results considering how much everything cost. I still need to finish the power window install, but power locks/keyless entry is complete.

Thought I'd post the links for reference:

- Power windows and locks
- VW flip key (this one used to be free shipping)
- Flip key logo


----------



## KRAMMIT (Apr 16, 2011)

*Wow!*

That is A-M-A-Z-I-N-G ...Alain...!! Very Ingenious...!! Great Work..!!!


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Thank you Kevin!!

Today the vw logo arrived and added the finishing touch for the key


----------



## 2 diesel cars (Jan 2, 2012)

*Read Your PM*

Love the build and the key is your best mod yet


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

dam now that's what you call skills man nice key mod love the entire car.


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks folks! Progress has been slow, as the Jeep has been taking most of my car work time. But I did pretty much finish the power windows and locks install on the Fox. Made a quick little video of it working:


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Awesome! Glad to see an update, no matter how small.


----------



## GTE77 (Sep 2, 2009)

Hey, what made the coilover so hard to get?

The set I shipped arrived in 12 days...no hassle at all?


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

doppelfaust said:


> Awesome! Glad to see an update, no matter how small.


Thanks man! Hopefully with the work on the Jeep finishing I'll be able to move a little quicker on the Fox.



GTE77 said:


> Hey, what made the coilover so hard to get?
> 
> The set I shipped arrived in 12 days...no hassle at all?


I dealt with a disorganized vendor who would only accept local bank transfer and who delayed local shipping about a week, getting them a day before the trip back. That, added to uninformed airport security personnel, made it a bit stressful.

I did get it for less than $300 altogether though


----------



## puchfinnland (Feb 16, 2013)

here is a key kit with the control unit 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/REMOTE-KEYL...Parts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item588c943c6
found proper key blanks from europe! 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VW-Bus-T3...547182888?pt=DE_Autoteile&hash=item4151ea4928


----------



## GTE77 (Sep 2, 2009)

alaincopter said:


> Thanks man! Hopefully with the work on the Jeep finishing I'll be able to move a little quicker on the Fox.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, you bought them back yourself? I see.

$ 300.00 is amazing considering what they normally cost. What brand are they? The macaulays are the cheapest known units and they cost R$ 799,00 which rufs out to about 320-350 USD. There are some brands that sell then a bit lower but still, 300 is a amazing price.


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

The brand is called Low Style. From what I read, they were Macaulay's damper supplier for a few years before entering the market with their own brand. A member from Clube do Voyage visited their factory in SP and was pleased with their workmanship. My dad brought this kit back for me, actually. I was happy with the price also, though in their pictures the kit was shown with the hubs already installed, and when I got it there were no hubs. Oh well, nothing I couldn't source locally. At least the bearings were there.


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

mmmmmm GTi! opcorn:


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

I am ashamed to admit I've drooled on mine too...


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

Great job. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Thanks!


Really excited about this update. Finally found some Recaro seats for sale locally that didn't break the bank! Driver's side has typical bolster wear but I already ordered some new foam from capitalseating.uk.










I still need to get one more base, and figure out the gameplan to reupholster them with the gol gti cloth I brought back from Brazil. It'll be a long project redoing the interior :thumbup: not to mention the suspension and brakes I have lined up also... can't wait to get to it!


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Congrats on the new seats. I am amazed how much nicer my buckets are compared to the original Fox seats.


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

Wow - those look like they're in really good shape. Nice score. Also, a very belated Congrats on the baby girl! Glad to see your project is still moving along. (I'm a little jealous of that...):thumbup:


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the comments folks! Sitting on them sure is a world or a difference compared to the stock seats. The fabric itself looks a bit better in pictures than in real life to be honest, but they should come out real fresh in new fabric :thumbup: Cheers!


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Another small update on the seats. Got the two pieces of fabric back from embroidering :thumbup:



















Super happy with the result 

Heading up to the motherland tomorrow, too - have a foxy Christmas, everyone eace:


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

alaincopter said:


> Heading up to the motherland tomorrow, too - have a foxy Christmas, everyone eace:


Have a safe trip man and Merry Christmas!

Oh, and the embroidery looks excellent!


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Thank you Steve, Merry Christmas to you too!

I guess I should have said heading _down_ to the homeland :screwy:

Cheers!


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Back at home for a bit over a month now, before sharing what I brought back this time, I'll show what I've been working on for the past month.

Been tackling the seat project myself, learning about sewing and upholstery. It's simpler, more straightforward than I thought, but it does take a lot of time and patience - especially since I am doing it mostly by hand, wherever there are curves or piping involved. I've learned how to thread and use a sewing machine, but I only use it where the stitching goes straight.

Basically I've taken apart the seat using this thread as a reference, then marking along where each piece of cloth meets each other for later reference, undoing the original stitching, ironing each part separately, then tracing it on the new cloth, and sewing it together the same way it was before, with double the thread to make it last.

It helps that these seats have a really smart design, where anyone can actually take them apart with simple tools and work on each piece individually pretty easily. The hardest was making sure the lines and segments all lined up for the blue striped cloth, but after some trial and error it went really well. I'm glad I bought more cloth than needed :beer:





































The first seat is almost done; this is a test fit. Still need to finish the bottom of the back rest, and do the headrest. So far so good.

Then it's on to do the back seat and door cards :thumbup:


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

alaincopter said:


> Been tackling the seat project myself, learning about sewing and upholstery.


Wow.

And Wow. Your work looks fantastic.
Of course.
:thumbup:


----------



## nbvwfan (Aug 15, 2007)

Epic!
Makes me want to redo my trophies.
A+ Work!!
:thumbup:


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Great work! Looks really nice.


----------



## puchfinnland (Feb 16, 2013)

Wow!!!
great job and it goes to show people with willpower can do things themselves and the seats look great!

I am hoping one day to also have a sporty new cloth interior instead of the leather on my corrado seats.


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Nice work Alain, they look fantastic!


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Thank you for the comments, folks!!

I finished the first seat a few days ago. It took a couple of months total working a bit on it most days, but a lot of the work was undoing the previous covers and copying them; the next seat should go a bit faster. The rear seat is uncharted territory though, and will probably take longer to make.

























































Before moving onto the next seat, I started a little side project to build the trim pieces that cover the side of each seat base. Here is a pic of a gol gti showing the piece I'm referring to:










First I'm making a plug out of balsa wood, which later I'll coat in fiberglass resin and filler to smooth out, then make a mold of it using plaster. The final parts will be fiberglass.














































So far so good, as long as I don't ruin it trying to make a mold we should be good. I ordered some PVA release agent to help that step, as so many times in the past I've tried using something I had laying around as a mold release (oil, wax, butter, foil, etc) and it never worked very well.


----------



## nbvwfan (Aug 15, 2007)

That looks so good, you could always use ebony stain and then just Gel Coat it then use matte clear as a top coat.
Your work is amazing.
:thumbup:


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks man! Your advice might just be the ticket, I will keep it in mind :thumbup:


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Awesome!

Your reupholstery work looks fantastic! Can't wait to see the final project with the side panels.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Wow! Nice work.


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Thank you fellas!

I've also just noticed that all my previous pictures from this thread have disappeared... I used to go with imageshack for free pic hosting but now they have began charging to host pics :screwy: I'll have to take some time and move all previous pics to photobucket one of these days.


----------



## 89wagen (Jun 26, 2012)

Wow!!! 

Great work Alain, those seats are going to look amazing and compliment your Fox so well.

Spot on. :thumbup:


----------



## BLUE 88 FOX 1.8L (Sep 12, 2005)

Good to see you're still foxing! I remember you and Longitudinal CIS tuning your car at OddSchool '08. Nice flash back pics of the cruise too!

Cheers,
Blue88


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the messages, Steve, Luca, 89wagen!

Indeed, an update has been long overdue.

Truth is, I've done very little work lately... between work and life at home as a parent I haven't dedicated much of my time to work on the Fox, and we're actually expecting our second baby in a few months!

I did acquire a few things for the Fox which I really can't wait to get to, but it may take a while.

For now on the second seat I've only managed to make the covers for the head rest and one lower bolster. It turns out the foam I ordered from Capital Seating in the UK is not that great of a match, it looks ok but in reality it is thinner than the original, so the cover took a lot of tweaking and re-sewing to look right.



















After taking these I realized the pictures don't allow for a proper comparison, I'll take some others later on showing the differences a little better, hopefully it will aid those going through a similar process.


----------



## KRAMMIT (Apr 16, 2011)

*...Congratulations....!!!*

Congratulations on the upcoming addition to your family Alain...!!! Perhaps you might have to fabricate a Recaro Baby Seat sometime soon...?!? Keep up the fantastic work man....well done....!!! CHEERS...:beer:.....(there should be a cigar icon, no...?)

All the Best to You and your Family, sir...!!!


----------



## Simono (Aug 8, 2013)

alaincopter said:


> Flexpipe exhaust, PVC plumbing: I really had it all! Fun times though. I could finally enjoy driving a rough turbocharged Fox. It wouldn't be long till it was back into the garage for some more work.


Way back in these pictures, what were you using to enrich afr? As well how did you retard the timing? Also, are you cis or cis-e then?


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

KRAMMIT said:


> Congratulations on the upcoming addition to your family Alain...!!! Perhaps you might have to fabricate a Recaro Baby Seat sometime soon...?!? Keep up the fantastic work man....well done....!!! CHEERS...:beer:.....(there should be a cigar icon, no...?)
> 
> All the Best to You and your Family, sir...!!!


Thank you, Kevin!! I gotta say, the thought of reupholstering a recaro pro-rider with the same cloth did cross my mind a few times!!

Simono - my Fox has always been cis-e. If I remember correctly when those pictures were taken I already had a Golf ECU in, but the full-throttle circuit was still ctivated by just a push-button (hobbs switches ordered shortly after). There was nothing retarding ignition timing yet back then, I just had the distributor rotated to as little advance as it would manage to run with and didn't run much boost. Needless to say there was enormous room for improvement and pinging was not an unfamiliar event


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

We'll take an update, no matter how small. Congrats on the upcoming new addition! Sounds like you're soon to be an even busier man.


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

doppelfaust said:


> We'll take an update, no matter how small. Congrats on the upcoming new addition! Sounds like you're soon to be an even busier man.


Thanks man! Yeah, some real busy times ahead... on the other hand, I have a feeling we might have a couple helpers to the project along the way soon


----------



## FoXlr8 (Jun 15, 2014)

It's never too soon to train a kid to shift! Looks like she's getting an early start. :heart:

BTW: Your work is amazing. Reading your thread I'm constantly having I'm-not-worthy moments. You have that rare combination of bravery, craftsmanship and attention to detail.


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

FoXlr8 said:


> It's never too soon to train a kid to shift! Looks like she's getting an early start. :heart:
> 
> BTW: Your work is amazing. Reading your thread I'm constantly having I'm-not-worthy moments. You have that rare combination of bravery, craftsmanship and attention to detail.


Sure thing! Thanks for your comment, it's motivating to keep going even if it takes forever. And after reading your thread I gotta say, anyone who successfully resurfaced their cylinder head at home with beautiful results like you did is definitely worthy!! :beer: your project is off to a great start and I can't wait to see where you will take it.


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Another small update on the seats - just getting rid of a bit of rust on the driver's seat base. Wire-wheel, then some spray rust converter and a bit of black paint.





































I really need to get moving on the upholstery work but as that can also be done through the winter, other things may take priority while the weather is still warm. I've accumulated lots of new parts I'm excited to work on and install, including coilovers, control arms, ball joints, tie-rod ends, hubs, 10.1 rotors, carriers and calipers (still need pads), brake hoses, updated Gol G3 cast shifter linkage, spark plug cables and updated Gol G3 coil, front and rear bumpers and rebars, and an Audi 5000 turbo intake manifold I plan on cutting up and welding in a few different places, adding 4 injector bosses to


----------



## FoXlr8 (Jun 15, 2014)

How do you plan to mount the seat brackets to the floor?


----------



## nbvwfan (Aug 15, 2007)

alaincopter said:


> and an Audi 5000 turbo intake manifold I plan on cutting up and welding in a few different places, adding 4 injector bosses to



I am in for updates on everything you plan, especially this ^ as I plan to do similar to double the injector count on a 9a lower manifold for my monster rabbit. 
:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

FoXlr8 said:


> How do you plan to mount the seat brackets to the floor?


I already have the driver's seat base, which is originally meant for an Audi Fox. It will get the same treatment (it has just a tad of surface rust on it) then posting some pics soon. I still will need to figure something out for the passenger seat though. Luckily the driver's seat base has three settings for height so even if I get, say, a mk2 base and modify it to fit the Fox it probably won't be too much trouble to keep them at same height. And with the little recaro side covers I'm making hopefully it will mask the fact they will likely be quite different.


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

nbvwfan said:


> I am in for updates on everything you plan, especially this ^ as I plan to do similar to double the injector count on a 9a lower manifold for my monster rabbit.
> :thumbup::thumbup:


Sure thing! It may take a while to get to it, but I can tell you that for the injectors I may end up taking some inspiration from an idea in this thread :thumbup:


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

I reconnected with my Fox over last weekend. This below is one of the things I managed to bring with me from Brazil last time I went!

I was going to save this for a surprise once it was all done, but with the way things are going with little time for projects, I might not even have it all ready yet by the time I go to Brazil again at the end of the year.










I also brought the rear bumper and both rebars, so it won't be a difficult task mounting it. But I do still need to do a few things to it first.


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

I am so jealous! Those are really going to finish your car off nicely. Regardless of whether work is getting done or not, I love seeing updates in your thread.


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

alaincopter said:


> I also brought the rear bumper and both rebars, so it won't be a difficult task mounting it. But I do still need to do a few things to it first.


Oh my.

How on earth did you physically make that happen?
Carry on luggage? Air transport plane? Your family owns a shipping company?
From some of the issues with shipping items like door trim from Brasil, would it not have been easier to ship a whole car?

That is so cool.


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

doppelfaust said:


> I am so jealous! Those are really going to finish your car off nicely. Regardless of whether work is getting done or not, I love seeing updates in your thread.


Thanks man! Exterior-wise, this sure is the cherry on the cake :beer:



voxwagen88 said:


> Oh my.
> 
> How on earth did you physically make that happen?
> Carry on luggage? Air transport plane? Your family owns a shipping company?
> ...


Good question! I was pretty nervous about it before the fact but I gotta say, it was pretty simple after all. It helps that the brazilian rebars are much lighter than ours, and they are also 3-piece (the brackets get bolted to the main beam), much easier to ship. I bundled it all up with thick clear plastic sheeting and tape, fitting the front bumper and the rebars inside the back of the rear bumper and making it one big package, then checked it as oversize luggage.

I also got lucky this time that my flight began with a regional carrier from Brasilia to Sao Paulo who didn't even charge me an oversize luggage fee at all - last time when had I brought the GTi side trim I left directly from Sao Paulo and Air Canada charged me around $109 extra for the package.

I do dream of shipping a whole car though... or even just the back end of a Gol... :laugh:


----------



## nbvwfan (Aug 15, 2007)

It is always nice to see an update on this thread. I really respect the determination to keep things improving.
:thumbup:


----------



## jeremy757 (Jul 16, 2006)

What kind of hp do you think your fox is making? You ever plan on getting it on a dyno? Just curious, your build is pretty epic tho.


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

Those seats are just delicious. I've done upholstery work before and it's really time consuming and can be frustrating. Your work looks first rate :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

alaincopter said:


> Good question! I was pretty nervous about it before the fact but I gotta say, it was pretty simple after all. It helps that the brazilian rebars are much lighter than ours, and they are also 3-piece (the brackets get bolted to the main beam), much easier to ship.


Do you think it would be possible to ship the rebar up? Or is it too big/heavy? I have the Brazil front bumper skin... but without the rebar.
What do you think?
Regan


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

jeremy757 said:


> What kind of hp do you think your fox is making? You ever plan on getting it on a dyno? Just curious, your build is pretty epic tho.


Thanks :thumbup: I dyno'd it at the Berlin Klassik car show in 2012 (page 6) and it did 140 hp at the wheels @ 4k rpm and 200 ft-lbs, but ignition-wise things weren't running well, likely due to my coil being so old. I've since brought back an updated Bosch coil from Brazil (from the Gol Mi) that I'll install soon, it's known to be a good upgrade to the stock Fox coil, but I likely won't dyno it again before a few other upgrades.



QuantumSyncro said:


> Those seats are just delicious. I've done upholstery work before and it's really time consuming and can be frustrating. Your work looks first rate :thumbup::thumbup:


Thank you! I can't wait to finish it, but it is hard to find the time to continue the work. So far for the driver's seat I've only completed one bolster and the headrest. I've been sewing up the new pieces of piping for it and hope to make some real progress soon. It really helps to work with such a forgiving cloth. I don't think I'd be able to have it look this good if it were anything else!



voxwagen88 said:


> Do you think it would be possible to ship the rebar up? Or is it too big/heavy? I have the Brazil front bumper skin... but without the rebar.
> What do you think?
> Regan


Hey Regan, weight wouldn't be a problem for shipping as its pretty light but the length can't surpass 105cm, so the two options I could think of would be either to have it cut in half and you'd have to have it welded back together, or to try and bring it back on the flight back. I will be packed full with stuff for our two babies though (our second one is due any day now!), so shipping would definitely be preferable!


----------



## denver_fox (Oct 15, 2011)

Hey Alain. Hope you had a safe trip home with your new fox parts. Would love to see an update!:thumbup:

Your inbox is full, and so was mine. Don't know if you tried messaging me back yet or not....


----------



## diegotwim (May 20, 2015)

Belo voyajão 

Não li tudo porque meu ingles é muito ruim, mas acompanhei todas as fotos. Parabens pelo carro.


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

denver_fox said:


> Hey Alain. Hope you had a safe trip home with your new fox parts. Would love to see an update!:thumbup:
> 
> Your inbox is full, and so was mine. Don't know if you tried messaging me back yet or not....


Hey Kyle, thanks for the note man - it's cleared now! Just sent you a PM.

Been pretty busy since back from Brazil but I do have a couple of news to report 

Work on the Fox will pick up again, slowly - one thing I did do was to install a Brazilian on/off battery kill switch, which belonged to my dad, and he used it in various air-cooled VWs he had in the 70s and 80s. It's since been in a box or another until now-ish. Since I've found myself disconnecting the battery often on the Fox (especially after adding the slow battery draw of the power windows/keyless entry), figured it was about time to make the process a bit easier and add a bit of family history to it 

Excuse the poor phone pic; 










The black knob screwed in tightly makes the negative ground connection; to kill it you'd either unscrew it a bit and leave it there or remove it completely for theft prevention. I've seen something similar for sale locally, but with the switch being part of the battery terminal connector itself. I really like the fact that this Brazilian switch can be mounted to the firewall, or even inside the car if preferred.


Other news is pretty exciting - the Fox got a voluptuous girlfriend! It's a polar opposite from it in many aspects, but they do share quite a bit in common as well (Quiz: which other VW platform besides the BX was offered in both air-cooled and water-cooled versions, within the same generation??)










It's a 1.6 NA Diesel full Westfalia camper - very slow stock, so the first thing I did to it was replace the stock injection pump with a Giles performance unit. It has no problem keeping up with traffic now! The fuel economy is amazing on this van. Plans for it are some body work, freshening up the interior, and maintaining it well.




diegotwim said:


> Belo voyajão
> 
> Não li tudo porque meu ingles é muito ruim, mas acompanhei todas as fotos. Parabens pelo carro.


Obrigado amigo!


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

The T3 of course. Available in air and water cooled at the same time even (air boxer and water diesel). What year is that? Looks 1982-83ish by the colour. Also, it looks to be in fantastic shape for an old VW van in Quebec, must have had a cushy garaged camper life.

When you get bored of going slow, I cannot recommend doing a Subaru conversion highly enough.


----------



## Golazo (May 16, 2013)

*Well comeback!*

Well comeback Alain! How is the acclimatization to the North again? Sweet van..


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

bluetoes591 said:


> The T3 of course. Available in air and water cooled at the same time even (air boxer and water diesel). What year is that? Looks 1982-83ish by the colour. Also, it looks to be in fantastic shape for an old VW van in Quebec, must have had a cushy garaged camper life.
> 
> When you get bored of going slow, I cannot recommend doing a Subaru conversion highly enough.


Yes Sir that's right!! It is an 82, same owner for the last 19 years, and indeed it's never been driven in winter, though it was kept under a carport. Thanks for the comment :thumbup: It's been oil sprayed at least a few times from what I can tell. Little bit of seam rust forming on the body here and there, which I'll address from the inside and outside; underneath is virtually rust free though. You're definitely right on with the Subaru conversion, I'm just such a die hard fan of the old VW 8v though, it would take quite a bit for me to make the jump!



Golazo said:


> Well comeback Alain! How is the acclimatization to the North again? Sweet van..


Thanks man! It was still a bit cold when we came back, but it's nice and warm now :thumbup:


----------



## denver_fox (Oct 15, 2011)

Awesome purchase, Alain! Voluptuous girlfriend, haha, oktaner likes his junk in da trunk. I've never been a big fan of vans in general, but I've always appreciated VWs campers for actually being a practical rv; not a giant 20,000lb behemoth. I'd love to take one camping someday. Does the fridge and stove still work? Cant wait to see your progress on it in the future. With you redoing the interior, I'm sure it'll come out awesome.:thumbup: 

I vote on keeping the 8v; possibly TD?

That battery kill switch not only adds functionality but also a nice nostalgia factor. Nice addition. Never seen one quite like that before.

My foxes also recently greeted a new member to the family. He's a sophisticated german fellow who doesnt think too highly of his brazilian brethren, although he's secretly jealous of their simple reliability.


----------



## mcavour (May 16, 2004)

Alaincopter's,

This is an awesome thread!!! 

I don't have a Fox/Voyage currently, but when my family came back to the states in the 90's it was my first car in the US!

When we lived in Brasil my parents owned a Gol and a Parati.

I really like the style of your car, the GTI was the car to have back when I was in BR.

Now I'm a Corrado guy on the weekends and I have an 03' S6 as my daily, but I love your Fox!


----------



## Marcao (Apr 1, 2009)

those seats are beautiful !


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks Kyle! That's exactly it - this thing is just about the most useful, versatile vehicle I can think of for us, and it gets twice the fuel mileage of our Jeep. Loving it! Everything works, fridge, stove, sink - just needs a bit of attention here and there. TD might be a possibility for the future, but at least for now I'm enjoying driving it as it is. Looking forward to seeing pics of your rado!

mcavour - thanks for the comment! Especially coming from someone with experience in foxes both in the north and in the south. It really was the car to have back then and there. Most everyone dreamed of owning one; my dream just never faded.

Marcao - thanks man, they really are coming out great. I always found this cloth combo to be really classy, but comparing my seats to the original gol gti ones I gotta say I like the overall seat design of these better than the original gol gti ones, even though those came with really cool looking headrests.

Here's a long awaited update, though. Finally fitted the brazilian front bumper, along with the gol gti overriders and aux lights. I really liked the finished look. I was hesitant on the lights and overriders at first but I'm glad I put them on in the end!




























Also happy to say soon work on the Fox will really pick back up. We recently bought our first house - it's old and needs some work but it has a garage! I'll bring the Fox over to it sometime in the next couple weeks and soon after I'll finally get to do the suspension and brake upgrades I've been preparing for it :beer:


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Love the new bumpers!

Also, I'm jealous of your pending garage. I miss my garage...


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

Car looks great.


----------



## Golazo (May 16, 2013)

Alain, the car looks awesome.


----------



## amphicar1967 (Aug 24, 2016)

*A Home made Brasilian Voyage GLS ?*

Kra, show de bola teu voyage GLS ! Eu estou com a ideia de fazer algo como o que vc fez no seu Fox a alguns anos. Me crie em Sampa, mas moro em Montreal a 10 anos. Meu primeiro carro foi uma Parati 1983, que comprei em abril de 1987, e me roubaram em Novembro do mesmo ano (o que foi o trigger do meu desgosto com o Brasil), longa historia para outra hora.

Vamos manter contato ! Esta semana estou indo pegar um fox (voyage) 1988 para dar inicio ao projeto...

[ ]s

Jacques


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

1993vw fox said:


> Car looks great.


Thanks man :thumbup: 



bluetoes591 said:


> Love the new bumpers!
> 
> Also, I'm jealous of your pending garage. I miss my garage...


Thanks Milo! Yeah even a 1-car makes ton of a difference



Golazo said:


> Alain, the car looks awesome.


Thanks Eric! And I saw your PM and will send you an answer, good to hear from you man



amphicar1967 said:


> Kra, show de bola teu voyage GLS ! Eu estou com a ideia de fazer algo como o que vc fez no seu Fox a alguns anos. Me crie em Sampa, mas moro em Montreal a 10 anos. Meu primeiro carro foi uma Parati 1983, que comprei em abril de 1987, e me roubaram em Novembro do mesmo ano (o que foi o trigger do meu desgosto com o Brasil), longa historia para outra hora.
> 
> Vamos manter contato ! Esta semana estou indo pegar um fox (voyage) 1988 para dar inicio ao projeto...
> 
> ...


Oi Jacques, cara que legal vc ta pertinho, eu era de SP tambem, e tou morando perto de montreal (rive nord). Vc mora aonde mais ou menos em Montreal? Vamos manter contato sim, podemos ajudar um ao outro com os projetos. Faz alguns meses que nao tenho feito muito no meu mas estou pra voltar a ativa agora. Quando der manda ou posta umas fotos do fox que vc ta comprando!!

Abracos


----------



## amphicar1967 (Aug 24, 2016)

alaincopter said:


> Thanks man :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Opa, Blz !

Kra, eu moro em Vaudreuil Dorion, e trabalho em St Laurent.

Desde que te escrevi, comprei o fox sedan 88 e uma wagon 88. Fora eles, tenho algumas outras raridades, tipo um lada niva 1998 e tres carros amphibios.

Prentendo desmontar o sedan e guardar as pecas como spare para a parati, que foi um achado. Ficou parada por 20 anos, 150 mil kms e nada de ferrugem.

Anota meu email, [email protected]

Manda um email que fica mais facil, tenho varias perguntas sobre as modificacoes que voce fezx no seu AP800.

abs,

Jacques


----------



## edsonlima (Oct 13, 2014)

Amazing project!

Um salve aqui de Fortaleza-CE!


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks very much for the comments!

Looking forward to the warmer weather to hopefully get some more work done on it - there's always something higher up in the priority list. I recently picked up a cheap mk4 golf tdi to use as an economical daily driver and it needed a few things, so I've been working on that over the other cars lately.

In the meantime I realized I never posted my steering wheel reupholstering/heating project on my thread, so here it goes!

I'm not sure how much really cold weather driving I'll be doing with the Fox, but after trying out heated steering wheels from other cars, I've decided that living in Canada is reason enough to have the feature in as many of our cars as possible :snowcool: 

Since the leather looked quite beat on my 4-button steering wheel, even after paying a leather place to recondition it and re-dye it, I decided to try my hand at re-wrapping in leather, using the baseball stitch style. I got a black leather jacket at a thrift store and cut it up, which gave enough leather for this steering wheel, a shifter boot and armrest reupholster for the golf, and plenty leftover.

For the heating element, I gutted a $20 ebay heated steering wheel cover that's supposed to get plugged into the cigarette lighter. Basically it's a wheel cover with heated wire running inside it. I carved a few channels on my steering wheel and ran the wire, grounding it to the wheel itself, and adding a second copper ring running inside where the horn contact is, for a sliding brush contact to send power to.

Here's some pics of it all:


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Nearly finished:











And the end result:




























For the switch I gutted one from a iirc 2011 Kia sportage ($14 on ebay), using a latching push-on push-off light up button as the actual switch, jb-welded behind the kia button




























I'll probably be placing the switch on that spot on the bottom of the dash (the non-knee bar dash) to the left of the steering wheel, where the choke is on the brazilian cars. I still haven't figured out the brush contact I'll be using, so I'll have to leave that for later!


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Very nice! There have certainly been days when I wished I had something like this, and heated seats.


----------



## Marcao (Apr 1, 2009)

Yep.. it is something we will never need here in Brazil.

awesome work!


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks very much gents!

I'm glad to share that this week my Fox build is being featured as build of the week on the DIY Auto website - www.diyauto.com - check it out! The folks at this site did great job of compiling a number of car builds of many types, all in easy to scroll, one-page article format featuring sequential forum posts by the builder. Some other great Fox builds here from the vortex are featured there, too :thumbup:

As for working on the Fox, I've kept getting delayed lately with other priorities, studying for an important test in June, home renovations, family, keeping the other vehicles running well - but the diyauto feature and all the Fox forum activity are great to keep motivation up and I can't wait to report some progress again this summer :beer: happy foxing all!


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow it’s been a long time since the last update. O many things took priority over the Fox again but I have been finding time here and there to work on it.

I redid the hard fuel lines and replaced the rear brake hoses, also made my own new filter/pump support as mine was rusted out and now with a flux core welder and some 2.5” exhaust segments from Brazil I my final exhaust set.

Also got to install the Recaros and began working on door panels. I’ll work on the back seat sometime this winter.

More updates to come also. For now some pics


----------



## Golazo (May 16, 2013)

*Muito bonito*

Good to hear from u man! Nice work.


alaincopter said:


> Wow it’s been a long time since the last update. O many things took priority over the Fox again but I have been finding time here and there to work on it.
> 
> I redid the hard fuel lines and replaced the rear brake hoses, also made my own new filter/pump support as mine was rusted out and now with a flux core welder and some 2.5” exhaust segments from Brazil I my final exhaust set.
> 
> ...


----------



## KRAMMIT (Apr 16, 2011)

*...Amazing...*

WOW Alain...!!! Amazing attention to detail....As Always...!!! Hope You and Your Family are Well...!!! Stay Safe...!!!


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

Sweet as always Alain.

Glad to see the updates...

Looking forward to more pics...

How come I never noticed the PUMA in your signature before? Might need details on that too!


----------



## Meison (Jan 22, 2017)

Parabens desde Uruguai, esse projeto ta impecavel. Really good job, I would figure you would go for a 8v crossflow (fluxo cruzado) or a 16v head instead of keeping the counterflow head. Project looks really good, and since spaturbo now has a shop in the US, you have available tons of parts you could take advantage! 

I used to have that same exhaust manifold, o biscoito monofluxo para baixo, and switched to the TMW14B slim for AC and DH pulsativo, e top mesmo vale a pena. 

Ta de parabens, if you have some time lurk around the Gol section I asked the forum to open for us who still live in the deep south, but want to share the power of these amazing engines


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the kind comments, Eric, Kevin, Regan and Meison!!


We’re doing alright and it’s certainly nice to be getting back to updating the threadI’ve been doing some more work on it lately but will document it a bit later on.

Meison: thank you, the turbo part of the project is more for the fun of it rather than to try and get the most power out of it so the stock counter flow head is fine... I do admire the 16v but at the same time love how the stock counterflow head keeps it a non-interference engine. Interesting on that other manifold from SPA - from the looks of that one, it doesn’t seem like it would interfere with the fuel distributor, like most other manifolds do.

Nice catch on the Puma in the signature Regan! That’s the latest acquisition - another lifelong dream that will be a long term project. A good friend of mine (who has a Fox Wagon among some other interesting cars) knew I was looking for a Puma and found this one for sale near Toronto - he sent me the ad right away and even let me borrow his trailer to bring it back.

The Puma came with no engine or floor pans (actually the seller did include some new Karmann Ghia pans that will take some creative cutting to fit the shortened Brasilia pan) but the price was right and it’s pretty much completely original!



















Cheers!


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

The cats love using the puma’s tires as a scratching post... I guess the Puma gives off that feline vibe?


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Here's an exciting update 

I never liked how my intake plumbing took up so much room, running all the way to meet the throttle body right near the battery. This gave me basically no room for accessing anything on that side of the engine bay. Removing the differential pressure regulator on the Mercedes fuel distributor to tune it was always such a pain. It'd make so much more sense to have the throttle body at the front of the engine.

I had two options in mind to accomplish this: the simple way, with an easy to find intake manifold from an early A2 Golf or Jetta; or the other way, with an Audi 5000 turbo manifold, with the 5th cylinder runner cut off and welded shut among a few other modifications needed. Why choose the easy way right?

Meet the candidate, mid-surgery:





































I had actually began cutting this manifold up a couple years ago, but it was one of those long drawn out projects that stayed on the backburner all the time partly because of all the modifications required to make it work, and partly because of other higher priority needs that always seemed to come up.
Other than deleting the 5th runner, this mod also involves some port matching; some material needs to come off both from the manifold itself (very little on the bottom of the hole for each runner) and from the head (the openings need to be made about 1/4 inch taller). I don't recommend you try what I tried (to port match the head without removing it from the block), but it worked. Plugged up each runner and had a vacuum running while using some carbide bits on a Dremel knockoff.




























I added some vacuum nipples to the welded plate and now the manifold now lives in its new home:



















A few other things also need done for this mod; modifying the throttle cable holding bracket on the valve cover and figuring out a way to make the cable work with the new throttle body, figuring out the vacuum connections, and of course new intake plumbing to go with it.

It's running well and throttle response is quicker since this throttle body is just one 2.5" throttle plate rather than the Fox' dual setup.

I am also starting to experiment with making some videos of the Fox and the Puma; here's a quick preview video of the Fox:






Much more to come... hope to have this Fox back on the road this summer.

Happy new year everybody!


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Ha, I've port matched a head that way. It's awkward, but not terrible. I think I may have used a Dremel because it was nice and small.

Good to see you still plugging away on that car.


----------



## dinoboom (Apr 8, 2006)

alaincopter said:


> mmmmmm GTi! 🍿


Beautiful...


----------



## dinoboom (Apr 8, 2006)

alaincopter said:


> John: Thank you! The motor is running - it starts right up but it's got a rough idle due to my injectors (I have newer ones coming). The current ones are so bad that when testing them, if I press down on the air plate just a little bit (trying to recreate an idling situation) only one injector sprays in a nice pattern; two don't spray at all and one sprays in pulses. They are not bad at part to full throttle though, and I could tell so in a couple of test drives around the block
> 
> Still gotta put those radiator surround pieces that Rob gave me, that will be a nice addition!
> 
> ...


Speechless!


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Well it’s now Fall, but I did manage to get the Fox back on the road, and with some exciting updates!










The interior upholstery project is now complete:














































I didcomplete some other updates but didn’t take pictures yet - soon enough.

The next interior project will be ditching the stock cluster for a diy digifiz tribute!


----------



## B1-16V (Aug 5, 2002)

The upholstery looks absolutely outstanding.


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

DigiFiz! Wow!


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Seats are looking sweet!


----------



## dinoboom (Apr 8, 2006)

dinoboom said:


> Beautiful...


Adorable...


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Here’s another update, not to the car itself, but to this thread - I made a YouTube account to post car content for a Brazilian audience (in Portuguese) and uploaded a video of my Fox there. I’ll post it here as it shows the car - if there’s enough interest I can begin making some videos in English as well or at least add English subtitles to the ones in Portuguese. Cheers!


----------

